# Scored a GT similar to my teen bike!



## Bikerider007 (Nov 10, 2022)

Super stoked. I learned to 360 and table hop in my early teens on a GT with white Z rims and a layback. Listed locally at $200, I offered $250 to hold for me to look at first. My mouth about dropped and I could not load fast enough when I not only saw the rims. But laced to Cook Bros through axle hubs. Its a keeper.

Its already broken down and I am cleaning up. Its a few years newer than mine, 84' Pro Series, Santa Ana made frame and forks. Bars are Hunting Beach. Maxy Cross cranks with cromo spindle, tuf Neck seat clamp....Hubs appear first gen but I dont know them well. One reads Santa California under Cook Bros Racing.


----------



## sworley (Nov 10, 2022)

Very nice score! Roughly $2500 in the hubs alone and the rest aint no slouch, either! Yeah, they appear to be first or second (No Santa Ana, California) gens with the thru axle. If you need more details there's a helpful Cook Bros group on FB.


----------



## Bikerider007 (Nov 10, 2022)

sworley said:


> Very nice score! Roughly $1500 in the front hub alone and the rest aint no slouch, either!



Are the front harder to find or is it because it says Santa Ana? Thanks


----------



## sworley (Nov 10, 2022)

Bikerider007 said:


> Are the front harder to find or is it because it says Santa Ana? Thanks



Fronts are quite a bit harder to find. I recently spent about 7 months of VERY intense internet scouring to get one for my 3-bar. First gens (which say Santa Ana) are a bit more sought after too, I believe. CONGRATS!!


----------



## Bikerider007 (Nov 10, 2022)

sworley said:


> Very nice score! Roughly $2500 in the hubs alone and the rest aint no slouch, either! Yeah, they appear to be first or second (No Santa Ana, California) gens with the thru axle. If you need more details there's a helpful Cook Bros group on FB.



Thank for the info. So excited about this clean up and riding now and then. I even ran taller bars (CW) so those are perfect and, it just brought back memories.


sworley said:


> Fronts are quite a bit harder to find. I recently spent about 7 months of VERY intense internet scouring to get one for my 3-bar. First gens (which say Santa Ana) are a bit more sought after too, I believe. CONGRATS!!



Thank you for the info. I am really excited about the cleanup and look forward to riding it to my 7 Eleven now and then like I did as a kid. Haha.


----------



## sworley (Nov 10, 2022)

Just bring a damn good lock for those 7 Eleven runs! I went to high school and college in the valley and lost a few bikes to thieves!

Have fun!!


----------



## dave429 (Nov 13, 2022)

Great ride and nice score. One of these days I have to get my 1983 GT Pro Nora Cup F/F built up. I basically have the parts to do it, just no time. Post some pictures once it’s all cleaned up!


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 13, 2022)

Wow 200 bucks! Did dude live under a rock? Oh well his loss.great score man,you did really good


----------



## Bryan Akens (Nov 13, 2022)

A  super  nice  find.....I  worked  in  shops  in  the  80s  and  90s  and  it  was  really  awesome  seeing  all  of  that  stuff new.....The  GTs  and  the  Haros  seemed  to  be  the  biggest  draw....I  have  also  liked  chrome  bikes  too......You  can  go  to  a  hardware  store  and  probably  find  the  exact  replacement  allen  bolts  for  Your  stem.....they  are  probably an   "American" size...Good  luck  on  Your  future  projects!!!


----------



## Bikerider007 (Nov 14, 2022)

Bryan Akens said:


> A  super  nice  find.....I  worked  in  shops  in  the  80s  and  90s  and  it  was  really  awesome  seeing  all  of  that  stuff new.....The  GTs  and  the  Haros  seemed  to  be  the  biggest  draw....I  have  also  liked  chrome  bikes  too......You  can  go  to  a  hardware  store  and  probably  find  the  exact  replacement  allen  bolts  for  Your  stem.....they  are  probably an   "American" size...Good  luck  on  Your  future  projects!!!



You are correct. They are American. I am so used to metric I pulled those out when I started breaking down and it didn't fit and had to grab the silver set of allen wrenches.

Took multiple pics now but those of whole bike say too large and I changed nothing on phone.


----------



## Bikerider007 (Nov 14, 2022)

Bryan Akens said:


> A  super  nice  find.....I  worked  in  shops  in  the  80s  and  90s  and  it  was  really  awesome  seeing  all  of  that  stuff new.....The  GTs  and  the  Haros  seemed  to  be  the  biggest  draw....I  have  also  liked  chrome  bikes  too......You  can  go  to  a  hardware  store  and  probably  find  the  exact  replacement  allen  bolts  for  Your  stem.....they  are  probably an   "American" size...Good  luck  on  Your  future  projects!!!



I would go to Landis at least one a week after school to drool over all the anno parts and cool stuff in the mid 80s. What an amazing time seeing all kinds of new stuff regularly.


----------



## Bikerider007 (Nov 14, 2022)

Ok took some new pics and they seem to be uploading. The blue infill on GT and cranks was there. Appears the cranks were gold but it came off just by cleaning. Some residue in crease of arms. Rims got their blue back with some scrubbing and that car trim stuff that brings color back.


----------



## Bikerider007 (Nov 14, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> Wow 200 bucks! Did dude live under a rock? Oh well his loss.great score man,you did really good



Lol. Thanks, yea I was pretty shocked. It was an older hispanic couple that looks like they just buy yard sale stuff and flip. They seem to place a bunch of ads all the time.


----------



## Bikerider007 (Nov 15, 2022)

@sworley  got a little info. Front is 1st generation and Rockford axle  🤯


----------

